# MOVED: Chlomid and ovarian cancer risk



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

This topic has been moved to Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311029.0


----------

